
React and .NET Core and SignalR = Amazing - dsuryd
https://medium.com/@dsuryd/react-net-core-signalr-amazing-ea0a83e4357e#.2o5jixh6z
======
tracker1
That sounds either great or a state nightmare waiting to happen, depending on
the approach.

